# Flathead Help



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Going to start flathead fishing this year. i already got my rod and reel ( abu garcia 5600) with my line (30lb big cat). i live in cuyahoga county so anything within a hour and a half is good (i usually fish at mosquito). what do i basically need?

thanks


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

some 7/0 kahle hooks 2 oz. egg sinkers some beads to protect your knot and some goldfish or bluegill for bait. For mosquito I would use goldfish it will keep some of the channel cats off your lines but not all of them with bluegill there its constant all night channels running with them. Fun but not when your targeting flathead.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks.I'll try fishing for channels too. so fish with bluegills for channels?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI:

That 5600 isn't going to hold much of that 30# Big Cat line. If your set on using high # line out of a 5000 series, I'd suggest going to some sort of braid. 

Good luck, hope you catch some nice ones.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> what do i basically need?


Patience

You might get lucky and get a flathead soon, but for most folks it takes hours and hours of waiting. 

Once you hook a flathead you will need patience to let the fish wear itself down or it will get off.

Flathead seem to react differently in different lakes or rivers. It seems everyone has to find a way to catch them where they fish.

This is why a big flathead is such a prize.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

30# is tough to break, but that's about the absolute minimum I would ever use for flatty fishing. I'd also need alot more of it than would fit on a 5500. I'm not even comfortable with the amount of 30# I can fit on a 6500. If your serious about landing a decent fish, I'd either get a larger reel or spool up with some 50-65# braid. Also, as Katfish said, you'll need hours of patience. One other thing. New flathead fisherman often believe their baits are too big. Truth is, Ive yet to use bait that was anywhere near too big. Ive caught flattys on baitfish near the two pound mark, and I know they eat much larger prey. I'm not saying you should always use bait that big, but don't let a big bait ruin your confidence. 
-Joe


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

You have to kind of equate Flathead fishing with big buck hunting, you definitely have to put in your time but once you do, you will be happy with the results.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

there isnt much to catching little ones, they are just about everywhere in a river. now the bigger ones are diffferent. if you catch a BIG one, remember EVERYTHING about how and where, what time, presentation....EVERYTHING about the catch. the big ones are actually pretty predictable once you learn their habits. just a matter of being at the RIGHT place at the RIGHT time with the RIGHT presentation.

my biggest problem is having to work or not being able to go most of the "right times"


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

dcfisherman said:


> what do i basically need?
> 
> thanks


Time, lots of time.

The main thing is just have fun out there and try different things, the fish will come.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

hey man your equipment is fine them garcias are tough! with the 30lb test your good to go thats the line weight i always use in big game unless im in really snaggy cover. You can even get away with 25 lb. test to put more line on that reel to have more line capacity. I have landed many big flatties on 25 lb test ITS ALL IN HAVING YOUR DRAG SET RIGHT!!!! Dont bother spending the money right now in getting a bigger reel. See how you like fishing for them first. And yes live bluegill at mosquito will catch a bunch of channel cats too like you were asking but it will also allow you to target flathead. here in the spring starting in may go to the shallow side of the causeway and look for stump fields, road beds sharp drops into deeper water, river channels or blowdowns in the water off the shore in about 8 ft of water. Youll get one if you stay persistent. They are not all that hard to catch as long as your sticking to the structure in the lakes for the spring time. Mosquito is full of them!!! If you have any questions about the lake shoot me a PM i fish it fairly often.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

i just got power pro braid line


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Catproinnovations said:


> hey man your equipment is fine them garcias are tough! with the 30lb test your good to go thats the line weight i always use in big game unless im in really snaggy cover. You can even get away with 25 lb. test to put more line on that reel to have more line capacity. I have landed many big flatties on 25 lb test ITS ALL IN HAVING YOUR DRAG SET RIGHT!!!! Dont bother spending the money right now in getting a bigger reel. See how you like fishing for them first. And yes live bluegill at mosquito will catch a bunch of channel cats too like you were asking but it will also allow you to target flathead. here in the spring starting in may go to the shallow side of the causeway and look for stump fields, road beds sharp drops into deeper water, river channels or blowdowns in the water off the shore in about 8 ft of water. Youll get one if you stay persistent. They are not all that hard to catch as long as your sticking to the structure in the lakes for the spring time. Mosquito is full of them!!! If you have any questions about the lake shoot me a PM i fish it fairly often.


will do thanks


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

as most have stated patience is the key, fishing lakes is a totally different beast than rivers, you could set up for 3 days straight waiting for just that one bite, you might catch some dinks here and there, but your waiting for that one hog to bite, so if it doesnt happen at first dont get discouraged itll take time.

i have to agree that youll probally get by with a 5600, but youll soon learn that it wont be enough, 5600's are great reels for channels and such, you will need more line capacity and a stouter reel, as far as what you will need, good sharp hooks, i only use gama's, khale and octopus, and circles some, swivels, beads, assortment of lead weights, also dont over look floats on lakes, another thing is you dont have to have super heavy line i only use 20lbs big game line, its all about how you fight the fish and the use of your drag settings, the bigger line will help around heavy cover and structure and you will beable to horse the fish out but that only goes so far, as far as rods go, id go minimum 8ft, like a nightstick for example, if you have a rod 8ft or bigger you can reach the cover that might be off the bank, you will catch fish right off the bank all the way to the middle of a river or lake fishing off the bank located on structure in deeper water located near structure with access to shallower flats. plus the rod wil give you more backbone to fight the fish. as far as bait goes, well shad, gills, suckers, carp, chubs, gold fish, bass, mullets, skipjack, you name it if it swims you could probally use it for bait within reason LOL, other than that, have fun and enjoy it and dont get frustrated when it dont happen right off the bat, itll take time and learn everything you can about the areas your fishing and like dink said pay very close attention to the details...


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Get as much info as you can on flats, learn when they feed the most. Water temp 55 to 75 degrees. dont think there deep, all the flatheads ive caught have been in water less than 14 feet deep, and as shallow as 2 feet deep in lakes. use sharp hooks look at maps of the lake your fishin and one of the best places too fish is around flats with creek channels close by. There is so much more info out there but u just got to put the time in learnin and alot of hours fishin. Its goin to take years to get good at it so if ur up for it stay with it and dont give up. Its not easy!!


----------

